# Wachusett 2.5.2012 - Superbowl Sunday



## Nick (Feb 6, 2012)

Great conditions. Will write more later but here's a vid. I forgot to delete out the ski sounds, my bad 

... my first vid on the Gopro



Here are my AlpineReplay stats: 

http://www.alpinereplay.com/stats/u?uId=5547&vId=36707


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2012)

I've gotta aim the camera up a bit more, I was playing with the position a bit. Sorry if anyone gets nautious


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice video!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 6, 2012)

Definitely need to aim it up some more, but the camera takes some nice video!


----------



## speden (Feb 6, 2012)

How do you like the Atomics in the bumps?  I've got the same skis, but they are a little too unwieldy for my skill level in the bumps.  I'm thinking of trying some smaller more nimble skis in the bumps until I get the hang of it.


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah they are a little weightier than I would like in the bumps, but it's a compromise I made as I am currently on a 1-quiver setup and I wanted something versatile for the whole mountain. Overall, I like 'em, they probably aren't the best at any one thing but are pretty decent everywhere 

It's my first season on them - Atomic Crimson Ti's, picked up in the late fall over at Suburban Sport.


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2012)

Also: I cut down the video quite a bit .. I took almost 30 min of video and clipped it to that 4 minutes. Was kinda surprised that by the end the gopro was almost completely out of battery, after 2 1/2 hrs on the slopes.


----------



## hammer (Feb 6, 2012)

Those bumps sounded and looked kinda firm...


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2012)

They weren't too bad, a couple spots but much better than the week earlier when I went. 

Frannies Folly ones were definitely icier but the gentler pitch made them manageable as well. I enjoyed the 10th ones overall.


----------



## speden (Feb 6, 2012)

I think you mean the bumps on Hitchcock.  I've never seen bumps on Frannie's; they usually put a mini park on Frannie's.


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2012)

My bad, you are right. Crap, now I have the wrong title on the video too :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice report and vid!  Thanks for the heads up on the moguls..WaWa is a fine institution..Today was my first time, and had a great day..bluebird and in the high 40s..Didnt have a patriot jersey, but the ticket lady let me slide for the $21 lift ticket anyway..Almost springlike  snow all over the mountain...Moguls on hitchcock and tenth started to soften up by 1 or so.  Spent the rest of the day lapping the bumps..Tenth had the best bumps..Spacing was perfect...Good vibe as well!

Steveo


----------



## ski stef (Feb 9, 2012)

awesome vid!! New helmet looks good! Nice transitions and looked good in the bumps.  sweet poles :wink:


----------

